# Chewing/Grinding on the bit



## Holloa (20 February 2009)

Just wondering if there was anything that could be done about this habit? My father's gentle giant does this (the chestnut in my sig), and was wondering whether it could be stopped, and if anyone else's horse does this, and should I be concerned.

Many thanks for your tips/help/feedback!


----------



## eventing09 (20 February 2009)

Maybe its his bit is causing discomfort...
Maybe try changing it as a tester.


----------



## teddyt (20 February 2009)

Its normally because of tension


----------



## Holloa (20 February 2009)

He's done it with two different bits, his current one, a Neue schule waterford, and a hard rubber straight bar pelham...
Thanks


----------



## zero (20 February 2009)

Try a bar of saddle soap rubbed on his back teeth.


----------



## teddyt (20 February 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Try a bar of saddle soap rubbed on his back teeth. 

[/ QUOTE ]
Are you taking the p***?


----------



## tanyaporter (21 February 2009)

I would say a tension thing too. Does he do it all the time?
Or just when he gets excited ie at a show or when jumping etc? If it is all the time then maybe he's trying to tell you something is not right. Try a process of elimination. ie, lunge him in just a bridle, (does he do it then), then add a saddle but no rider, then ride without a saddle, add a saddle and so on and see if anything in particular triggers it off. If it's only when you put a saddle on then maybe his back needs checking.


----------



## saddlesore (21 February 2009)

What mouthpiece do you use? I had been riding mine in a straight bar nathe with no problems and yesterday tried him in a single join as he has been getting rather strong. He pulled the bit out of my hands and chewed it constantantly. Will be going back to straight bar - maybe its just the mouthpiece?


----------



## lucym (21 February 2009)

my boy does it as a sign of tension through his neck and poll, so he has a massage from the equine sports massage therapist i use and he is then fine again. if your boy is sensitive to touch around the ears then maybe this is the problem, might be worth getting someone to see him
try stretching him after excersize with carrot stetches etc this may help
hope you find the answer


----------



## Toby773 (21 February 2009)

Beware of using saddle soap as my horse had a terrible reaction and his mouth was ulcerated.

Yes, grinding is a classic sign of tension often coupled with other things such as tail swishing, swaying head, head tilting, etc.. However some horses do continue to do it even when they are clearing working over the back and are relaxed in their topline.  In such instances the grinding is then a sign that the horse is actually concentrating.  The positioning of the ears will tell you this ie they will be focused on listening to the rider + aids rather than other distractions.

Dressage judges mark down for grinding when they can see other signs of tension such as stiffness in the neck and/or back but provided the horse is working with suppleness and is attentive to the rider, they do not mark down for this.


----------



## saddlesore (21 February 2009)

What is the saddle soap meant to do? I have never heard of this before


----------



## connie1288 (21 February 2009)

My mare does this, in whatever bit/saddle everything checked! It is just tension as she rarely does it at home. I have used saddle soap/grease on the bit on a yard where i worked, it does seem to help, however i am not going to do it with my mare as she is reluctant to take the bit enough already so i dont want her to dislike it any more than she already does.
I have just been told to try and ignore it!


----------



## swellhillcottage (21 February 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
What is the saddle soap meant to do? I have never heard of this before  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Glycerin in the saddle soap greases the tongue - I wouldnt use saddle soap but would use pure glycerin which you can get in a chemist .

Sharonxx


----------



## Paint it Lucky (21 February 2009)

My horse does it, I think it is because he has a big tongue so is uncomfortable in a lot of bits, especially those with thick mouthpieces or lots of joints.  He will try and stick his tongue over the bit too.  I have found a bit he grinds less in but he still does it a bit, he has had his teeth, back, saddle etc all checked.  Although he grinds a lot he doesn't seem unhappy and still works softly round and listens to me so i never know if i should be worried or not!


----------



## Holloa (22 February 2009)

Thanks everyone, he's had everything checked, back, teeth, tack etc.
Thanks TTC for your comments: 'However some horses do continue to do it even when they are clearing working over the back and are relaxed in their topline. In such instances the grinding is then a sign that the horse is actually concentrating. The positioning of the ears will tell you this ie they will be focused on listening to the rider + aids rather than other distractions.'

It seems that he does it intermittently- and usually when he's being asked to stand still patiently. I'll make more of an effort to assess when he actually does it. Its not as noticeable when he's actually working/hacking etc.

Thank you.


----------



## bellaboo (22 February 2009)

My mare does this when she is concentrating in the school or finds things abit difficult, oddly enough she also does it in the hackamore, so i know it's not bit related!!


----------



## amandaco2 (23 February 2009)

i use chilli powder.


----------

